

My Standing Desk Experiment - pier0
http://zenhabits.net/stand/

======
jcrites
I've been using a standing desk for almost a year now. I'm a software
engineer. It's great; I will recommend it to anyone.

It takes a while to build up the stamina to stand. When you first switch you
need frequent breaks during the day. Having a high chair is crucial during
this time. As your stamina improves, you begin to be able to handle standing
an entire day, but you're still sore after a few days or a week. You're a bit
more tired on the weekend. After a few months, you can stand all day long for
days on end with no fatigue. That's the point where you get the benefit.

After switching to a standing desk months ago, I found that I had vastly more
energy during my vacation to Europe. I would walk and explore a city and be
active all day long with virtually no fatigue at all. My stamina beat out my
companions' significantly, even people who are otherwise much more active than
I am. Standing for 8 - 10 hours per day provides a huge stamina boost when you
adjust to it.

It's important to ergonomically adjust your desk so that it's in the correct
position, of course. Stand normally with your arms limp at your sides. Now,
without moving your elbows, bring your hands up such that your forearms are
horizontal, hands straight in front of you. Your hands now indicate where your
keyboard should be -- roughly an inch or two below your elbow height. Your
mouse should also be reachable from that position without moving your elbow.

Standing burns twice as many calories as sitting, and is overall much
healthier as a daily habit. There was a study I circulated around my work
(I'll see if I can find a link; it may be the same one as at author included)
which compared two groups of people who were active, healthy, and fit, and did
the same sort of work. One group of people sat at their job, and the other
group of people stood. The study showed that people who stood had a lower
incidence of heart disease, diabetes, and other ailments. Conclusion: standing
is healthier, and regular exercise outside work doesn't make up for it.

Lastly, I've found standing more ergonomic. With a chair, you're likely to
find yourself slumping somehow, on the armrest, or on the desk. With a
standing desk, it's easy to follow correct posture. With a Kinesis keyboard
and 3M Ergonomic Mouse (the one which looks like a joystick) I haven't
experienced any ergonomics issues in a long time.

Regarding the article:

> There’s no question, standing takes more energy and tends to make you sore
> compared to sitting.

No, it does not. That's just the author building up sufficient stamina to
stand. You will build the stamina, and will not be sore whatsoever, even after
a week of standing all day long.

> For the past three weeks I’ve been standing while I work, instead of my
> usual sitting.

Not nearly long enough to adjust! I'd say it took me 3 months to become
completely comfortable.

~~~
nate_meurer
It took about two weeks for my lower back to adjust to standing all day. I too
have been standing for about a year. One of the best decisions I ever made.

------
lpolovets
I "made" a very crude treadmill desk a few months ago and I love it. I can
comfortably go 2.0-2.5mph while programming and I try to use it for 2-3 hours
on most days. Here's a photo:

<http://leopolovets.com/img/treadmill_desk.jpg>

Basically it's four five-dollar plastic bins on each side of a treadmill, and
then a ~2'x4' plank on top. It looks awful but works very well.

~~~
robterrell
Thank you. That photo made my night. So _that's_ what all these bins of
clothes are for!

What brand treadmill is that? Is any particular brand best for a treadmill
desk?

~~~
lpolovets
It's a cheapie treadmill that seems to have been discontinued. The model is
Proform Crosswalk 400E.

Based on my experience, I'm guessing any kind of treadmill would work as long
as it has a regular sized belt. You want to have enough space behind the
"desk", otherwise your feel will be falling off the back of the treadmill when
you walk.

------
robterrell
I, too, was concerned that going from an all-sitting to all-standing
arrangement was simply trading one set of bad effects for another, so I split
my desk into two heights and put a monitor on each (mirrored). With a wireless
keyboard and mouse I can move between sitting and standing whenever I feel the
need. Interestingly, I find myself wanting to stand when I'm writing new code
from scratch, whereas to debug or merge I want to sit. I don't track my weight
so I can't speak quantitatively about that aspect of it, but overall it feels
much better. When I'm stuck working at an office away from home I actually
miss it.

~~~
johnyzee
Are motorized height-adjustable desks really so hard to come by in the states?
I ask because they are the norm here in Denmark and most office workers use
them to stand up for part of their workday.

I'm always surprised to see guys set up improvised standing desks on filing
cabinets and stuff like that. From several years of experience: You need to be
able to sit OR stand at your desk. In a very short time, you will
automatically alternate between these positions whenever you feel tired in the
back (from sitting) or feet (from standing).

I would never work somewhere that didn't provide a motorized desk. I have
gotten so used to it that I even have one in my home office
(<http://imgur.com/A1eS2>), set me back about a thousand bucks, an amount most
of us would spend on gadgets without blinking.

~~~
lambda
My company (in the US) has just started upgrading to adjustable height desks
in the past year or two; they're not motorized, but have a mechanical system
that allows you to adjust it easily despite the weight of the desk and
monitors. I tried alternating between sitting and standing, but I've fallen
back into the habit of sitting again. Perhaps I should give standing another
try.

~~~
lucasjung
Could you post a link to a product page for these desks, please?

~~~
robflynn
I am very interested in this info as well. Between work, contract gigs, and my
own projects I spend too much time sitting.

I had a habit of going for a mid-day mile or two walk to help balance things
out, but the weather has been so toasty lately that I just can not bring
myself to do that anymore.

I am definitely feeling the effects of the sedentary lifestyle.

~~~
skm
Steelcase makes motorized desks. Joel Spolsky uses them at Fog Creek. His
article on them is here (with links to steelcase)

<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/items/2008/06/06.html>

------
yason
Six months into it and I can't go back. Seriously, I can't.

After a few months I tried sitting again a couple of times but that was
totally destructive for my neck and shoulders now that they've actually
relaxed while I've been using the standing desk. Few hours later I had to
revert back to standing which exhibits virtually no pain points. The only
painful thing were my feet in the beginning but now I simply stand on a
carpet, and further I've also folded the carpet these days. That helps me vary
the position of my feet: I can use the folded carpet to tilt my feet forward,
backward, or level and the same for both feet. I unconsciously keep changing
my posture a few times a minute so I won't stick into bad positions.

Built the desk from an ordinary kitchen table by replacing the legs with
longer ones, costing roughly 30€ or so at the hardware store. Here's a
picture: <http://yason.kapsi.fi/tmp/codingdesk.jpg>

~~~
bufo
Shouldn't you try a screen that is leveled with your head? Must be straining
on the neck to look down all day.

~~~
darklajid
Actually you're supposed to look slightly down as far as I can tell. The hard
rule seems to be 'just avoid looking up'.

~~~
wyclif
Yes, it's been shown that looking "up" causes increased eye fatigue, since the
tear ducts have to work harder. 0-20 degrees below horizontal is optimal.

------
rhygar
A good dose of common sense regarding standing desks is in order. Basically
you're trading one set of hazards for another.

"Individuals spending most of the day on their feet every working day are at
greater risk of health problems including varicose veins, poor circulation and
swelling in the feet and legs, foot problems, joint damage, heart and
circulatory problems and pregnancy difficulties."

"Chronic heart and circulatory disorders are linked to prolonged standing at
work. Prolonged time in an upright posture at work may cause hypertension
comparable to 20 years of aging."

<http://www.hazards.org/standing/index.htm>

~~~
palish
Link to studies confirming these risks?

~~~
subsection1h
How did you miss the huge list of references at the bottom of the article?

~~~
palish
Most of those aren't actual studies.

Some of them aren't even links.

Others are broken links. (#17)

------
tortilla
Second month of my standing experiment and I love it. Right now it's a
temporary setup so I have my keyboard and mouse on a desk pad on top of a
plastic file drawer for height. A gel standing mat for comfort. But when I get
the chance I'll upgrade to a more permanent solution.

Here's my dream setup:

[] [http://store.steelcase.com/products/airtouch-height-
adjustab...](http://store.steelcase.com/products/airtouch-height-adjustable-
desk/)

[] [http://www.amazon.com/Embody-Chair-Herman-Miller-
Adjustable/...](http://www.amazon.com/Embody-Chair-Herman-Miller-
Adjustable/dp/B002OG8TBU)

[x] [http://www.amazon.com/Sublime-Imprint-Anti-Fatigue-
Cobblesto...](http://www.amazon.com/Sublime-Imprint-Anti-Fatigue-Cobblestone-
Espresso/dp/B003BYRDO8)

~~~
mjdwitt
How many hours do you typically spend standing per day?

~~~
tortilla
Typically about 60-70% of the time standing. I try to stretch every hour or
so. I also shift my standing position quite a bit, from a wide stance to a
normal stance. When I'm thinking or watching a video, I march in place.
Whether standing or sitting, I try to not be any one position for more than an
hour at a time.

------
beagledude
I started the standing desk around 3 months ago and noticed an almost
immediate improvement in my posture and back discomfort. I tried to be
realistic and try 1 hour, then 2, then 3. I then moved to getting a treadmill
desk at the office: <http://bit.ly/nHuCRr> now that's baller. You can easily
code walking at 1mph, just enough to keep your legs moving. I try to get 1-3
hours a day on the treadmill desk these days.

here are some other desk setups I've been working with <http://bit.ly/noPYyY>
\- original makeshift desk at work <http://bit.ly/o6vDEi> \- current home
office setup

Some keys to success, make sure your monitor is eye level and you're typing at
a 90 degree angle, and get a gel pad to stand on, makes a huge difference.

~~~
beagledude
Argh thanks, updated links treadmill desk: <http://imageshack.us/photo/my-
images/17/treadmilldesk.jpg/>

homedesk setup: <http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/838/standingdesk1.jpg/>

makeshift desk: <http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/94/standingdesk2.jpg/>

------
niels_olson
A couple of other observations from a year of standing:

1) no butt pimples

2) ghetto foot and back relief: a brick. A trick learned from a friend who is
a brick sculptor, who learned it from a guy at a brickyard, after complaining
about standing at the brick easel all day. Just put a brick under one foot.
Alternate as needed.

------
resnamen
I switched to a standing desk after developing a bulging disc in my lower back
(crappy!)

It's great until about hour five or so, at which point my legs and knees start
crying uncle. I've found that I can last longer if I sprinkle in some sitting
throughout the day, during lunches or meetings, and I can go even further if I
stand on a foam activity mat.

I think that taking frequent breaks to walk is the best way to get a little
relief for the legs and back, and some exercise, at the same time.

------
phillco
Can anyone recommend a standing mat? I've just switched to a standing desk
myself and am looking to help reduce the fatigue.

~~~
robterrell
I'm using a chef's gel floor mat bought at Lowes or Home Depot (not sure of
the store or brand, my wife got it for me). The standing desk experiment
almost ended on day three with seriously aching arches, but the gel mat solved
that problem entirely.

------
grayprog
I also moved to a standing desk about two months ago. I already had a rather
narrow shelf cabinet whose top was used for the printer. I moved the printer
down to the regular desk and the monitor up there.

I started this set up as an experiment to see if standing will work for me.
And thus far I love it very much. If I were to write an article myself, it
would be quite similar to Leo's. I don't track my weight as I'm not overweight
but I agree about the focus effect and the general "more energy to work"
benefit. Standing has eliminated the post-lunch heaviness that I used to
experience, especially when I was working in a corporate environment, before
going indie, working at home.

So far I had no negative impacts, except temporal lower back pain while I
adjusted in the first couple of weeks and occasional sore feet. On the other
hand, I believe I had several benefits, related to the occasional back and
neck pain which is often the result of sitting. Plus the increased energy,
like I wrote previously.

My verdict, I recommend everyone at least to try it as an experiment for a
month or so and see if it works for you.

------
zaveri
I have been using a standing desk for almost a year now. I would recommend the
Utby from Ikea for a more economical and permanent solution. My current Utby
setup: <http://post.ly/2hqhN>

~~~
mietek
This looks great, apart from the fact that the height appears to be only 105
cm. Can you confirm?

~~~
zaveri
Yea it is only 105 cm... However, you can place a couple books under your
monitor and you should be good to go! Keyboard height is fine.

------
Cushman
I'm interested by standing, but what I really want is to be able to code while
I wander around the house. Does anyone make a Macbook harness yet?

~~~
rdouble
Those have been around for years. Check Amazon.

~~~
Cushman
Indeed they have! My facetious searches for "macbook harness" missed the
obvious.

Come to think of it, I'm sure I've seen these before. Ex.
[http://www.amazon.com/Connect-A-Desk-Mobile-Laptop-
Harness-D...](http://www.amazon.com/Connect-A-Desk-Mobile-Laptop-Harness-
Desk/dp/B001G713NO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1312139324&sr=8-1)

Doesn't seem like quite what I'm looking for, though. I built a quick mockup
using cardboard and string, and although obviously the pro version has much
more comfortable straps, I feel like it still places the laptop too low, while
the strap around your shoulders encourages you to look down. Not good for
posture— and moving the laptop up makes it uncomfortably close to the face.

What I really want is a harness that suspends the laptop at about the place I
hold it up to use it, which is significantly higher and further from me than
my waist— and ideally it should be supported from my waist rather than my
shoulders.

I think this is actually a feasible thing to make— I'm going to play around
with cardboard some more.

Edit: Okay, my second prototype consists of a board, about 8"x12", which
sticks up from my waist the long way at about a 30˚ angle. A strap connects
the far end of the board around my lower back, which holds the board up; the
laptop sits away from me on the board, with the front end resting on the
straps.

Pic for reference: <http://imgur.com/OOf42>

I'm typing this using it right now. The laptop ergonomics themselves are
pretty nice, exactly the holding-the-laptop-but-type-with-both-hands feeling I
was going for. The prototype apparatus is obviously way uncomfortable, though.
A padded waist piece and strap would probably make it perfect, but I would
still want to investigate the effect of the shear forces on my spine before
using this full-time. (Proposal: Trade in the strap for a rigid structure,
counterweight the back. Better proposal: Counterweight the back with extra
battery for the laptop.)

Honestly, aside from more comfortable and adjustable pieces, this is pretty
much what I want. So, uh... does anyone make something like that? :) (Another
crucial feature would be a non-load-bearing safety strap that does go around
my neck— I tested the harness pretty carefully before trusting the laptop to
it, and it was sturdy as a rock, but it still _feels_ flimsy.)

~~~
rdouble
You could probably hack together what you're thinking of out of a
mountaineering fanny pack, or one of those harness systems for pro
photographers.

~~~
Cushman
I was thinking along similar lines— hiking gear for comfort, photo gear for
adjustability.

------
molbioguy
At my six-month point I have benefits and drawbacks from the experience.

On the good side, my back and legs feel much better than when I sat all day. I
have lost some weight, though not enough to use that as a reason for standing.
I am more likely to use my whiteboard for jotting down and sketching ideas. I
find that I can think about plans and ideas more easily.

On the bad side, my feet hurt. Not when I'm standing, but when I wake up or
get up from resting. This pain started about 3 - 4 months into the experiment.
I wear thin-soled shoes which probably exacerbates the problem. Reading is
more difficult, unless I have hardcopy.

Surprisingly, it didn't seem to affect my coding, neither positively nor
negatively. I thought it would help by increasing focus. It also seems to make
visitors a bit uncomfortable, unless I sit down to talk to them.

Going forward, I will try losing a bit more weight and using an anti-fatigue
mat to stand on. Also, I will switch more often between standing and sitting,
depending on the task at hand.

------
beagle3
FWIW: Had no discomfort when I started standing up. I think my Vibram Five
Fingers are to thank for that; About a month after I started using them, I
noticed that knee aches that have been there for years have virtually
disappeared, that my calf muscles are much stronger, and that the weight
distribution on my feet is much different (balls instead of heel).

------
cmelbye
_"Even if you exercise, the longer you sit the greater the chances you will
die."_

...what?

~~~
cema
I thought the chances were 100% for all of us.

~~~
eru
Eventually maybe. But I haven't died, yet, and I know plenty of people who
haven't either.

------
bfe
I've been experimenting with lots of different things. By far the most useful
thing I've found is to take a running break for three to ten miles in the
middle of the workday to break it in half. I have a standing desk and a
sitting desk, and I've made a habit of standing or walking around when I have
something to spend a long time reading. I tried sitting on an exercise ball at
my desk and found it too distracting, but I found having a small exercise ball
under the desk to kick around while working still lets me focus. And I've paid
more attention to when I start losing focus while sitting and then to hop up
and spend at least a few minutes walking around.

------
asolove
Has anyone successfully done this in an office environment? I love my standing
desk (actually just a bookshelf) at home, but have a hard time picturing how
it would work with surrounding coworkers sitting down.

~~~
beagledude
I've gone to the treadmill desk <http://bit.ly/nHuCRr> at the office and it's
been working out great, no complaints so far :)

~~~
darklajid
Still the broken link (you fixed it in another thread) here.

I wonder how loud that treadmill is though? I see no problems with people
standing instead of sitting (might something you need to get accustomed to if
it's rare/if you're the first, but it shouldn't be disturbing), but I'm not
sure if I'd be happy with a constant 'whirr' coming from beneath a coworker's
table..

------
ThomPete
I was meeting some guy who have worked in ergonomics. His claim was the
following.

If you sit down most of your life you likely will end up with back problems
around 40.

Just standing up 50% of the time would hugely benefit and as he said standing
up all the time would be the best.

I am contemplating whether to do the standing up all the time. So far I am
doing 50/50.

Was thinking for those who like to switch 50/50 or some variation of
that,whether it would make sense to create a little reminder app.

Would people be interested in that?

~~~
tortilla
I use the Time Out app to remind me to take breaks every X minutes.

<http://www.dejal.com/timeout/> (osx)

<http://www.workrave.org/> (win, linux)

~~~
delackner
Timout is amazing. Dramatically improved my daytime energy levels and in the
evening I feel much more clear and awake so I have much more productive time
overall. Donate!

------
zaveri
My transition from sitting to standing took a little less than a month to get
used to. I would recommend placing your desk next to a wall so you have
something to lean on. It is a great way to prolong your standing time when
starting the transition.

As for initial discomfort it was fairly minimal. In fact I soon began to
appreciate the soreness as it allowed me to fall asleep faster as well as
improving the quality of my sleep.

------
bobzimuta
Although it only works for a single person (or a very compromising SO), my
solution for the space limited apartment was to buy a bar height Ikea dining
table for 4 people for my 'dining space'. With some 10 foot power and monitor
cables, and wireless keyboard/mouse I can use this desk for standing or
sitting. When friends come over I shuffle the keyboard and monitors off the
desk and it's ready for entertaining.

------
deepGem
Another point to be noted. Wearing any sort of shoes with heels will increase
the pain in the legs. So it's better to wear flat soled shoes. Am talking from
my personal experience. I took to the extreme end of standing all day but I
couldn't sustain with that regimen for more than a week. Perhaps standing for
4-5 hours works in the long run.

------
epaga
I tried this on a whim a few months back by sticking a few empty water bottle
cases under my table. I never want to go back...for precisely the same reasons
as described in this article, the main one being that my afternoon "energy
crash" at 3 pm simply stopped entirely if I was standing. That alone is worth
the switch.

------
nathan_f77
I've also been standing at my desk for the last 3 weeks. I put my screen on a
speaker, and my keyboard and mouse on some stacks of books.

For the first few days, my lower back hurt like hell, but the pain went away
after a week or so. When I used to sit at my desk all day, I wouldn't eat very
much. But since I started this, my appetite has doubled and I feel a lot
healthier.

I'm only 22, but I'm a bit overweight (NZ overweight, not US overweight), and
I think that small changes like this can really affect your health in the
future. I feel like I'm tackling back problems before they have a chance to
start. So if you're thinking about it, I'd recommend it.

------
paylesworth
I converted my home office to a standing desk about a year ago and now I won't
turn back. @ work, I still have a sit down desk at my office, but I'm in and
out of meetings more of late, so I'm not fixed to by desk for more than a
couple of hours at a time. it ends giving me a good 60 / 40 (sit / stand)
solution

The Desk I'm using is a slightly older Ikea office desk that allows me to set
it to any particular height. Sadly, it looks like they don't carry it anymore
and the closest option that I see currently is the Frederick.
<http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/60111123>

~~~
walkon
Do you stand in your meetings, or...?

------
Astrohacker
I've been standing for about 5 months now [1]. Assuming the research continues
to stay the same (that sitting all the time, in spite of getting regular
exercise, increases all-cause mortality), I will never go back.

[1] not continuously, lol

------
dangrossman
I wanted to try a standing desk on the cheap. I checked out all the
suggestions I could find, including various Ikea desks and custom builds from
Ikea parts. I ended up using a $10.97 plastic 4-tier shelving unit from Wal-
Mart.

It was just the right height, snapped together in 2 minutes, and the top shelf
is just wide enough for my laptop and a glass of water. It stands right next
to my normal desk so I can choose which I want to use.

~~~
beagledude
I think I spent about $10 at home depot for this setup <http://bit.ly/o6vDEi>

~~~
dangrossman
That link expired long before I read your comment. Expiring links and URL
shorteners are kind of a no-no here.

------
hager
Sitting all day always lead to me feeling pretty "blah" by the end of the day.
I put an end table on top of my desk. My external monitor keyboard and mouse
site on top of the end table, and my laptop sits below the end table on my
desk. I alternate between sitting and standing throughout the day. I feel much
better at the end of the day, now.

------
house9
I have had a standup work station for over 6 years now, I used to also have an
architect chair so I could sit for short periods during the day.

Over a year ago I finally got an adjustable desk - GeekDesk
<http://www.geekdesk.com/> \- recommend it!

------
brendoncrawford
I have been using a stand-up desk for about 6 years now. One advantage that is
not always mentioned, is that when tackling a tough problem, it actually
encourages you to pace around the room a bit. In my experience, the increased
blood flow from doing this has helped with focus and concentration.

------
jarin
A while back I converted my big IKEA desk into a standing desk by extending
the legs all the way and putting books under it. It worked out amazingly well
and I got a ton of stuff done, but you definitely need a tall stool of some
kind so you can sit on occasion or it's easy to get burned out.

------
mixmastamyk
I'd like to convert to a standing desk, but the prices are ridiculous. I don't
need a motor and am not paying $795-1500 for a plank of wood and four metal
legs. I'll build the thing myself before I go that route.

~~~
mixmastamyk
Thanks guys. I'm willing to spend a few bucks for something that looks nice,
just dont want to get swindled. Gonna try a foldable drafting desk I think.
Will blog the results.

~~~
rdouble
I use a tall Fermob bistro table with a laptop.

It's $315 and is much classier than the cheap drafting desks. I also use it
outside on the deck in the summer.

[http://www.frenchbistrofurniture.com/product/F-0250/Fermob-F...](http://www.frenchbistrofurniture.com/product/F-0250/Fermob-
French-Bistro-Folding-High-Table.html)

Also, a four-drawer dresser is about the same height as the table above. They
are very easy to find at flea markets or estate sales for next to nothing, and
are perfect for standing with a laptop.

~~~
mixmastamyk
I like the color, but it doesn't look very sturdy. Maybe the photo doesn't do
it justice though. I was thinking of this one, what do you think?

[http://www.amazon.com/Alvin-Folding-Drafting-Woodgrain-
Round...](http://www.amazon.com/Alvin-Folding-Drafting-Woodgrain-
Rounded/dp/B001E1RFJS/)

~~~
rdouble
I know those drafting tables well, as I once was a wannabe illustrator. They
are ok, but you are paying a premium for the ability to adjust it into a non-
flat drawing surface. There's also a lot of extra space that you don't need if
you're just using it as a laptop. Honestly, if it didn't have the adjustable
top, it should cost about $30 at IKEA. They are easy to find on craigslist in
big cities, though.

Regarding the bistro table, I would say it's about 20% more stable than you
would expect. Pretty good for a laptop. I wouldn't put a 27" iMac on it,
though.

------
Gatsky
More evidence of the benefits of getting up:

<http://www.bmj.com/content/343/bmj.d3865>

------
ed209
ok, you convinced me to try. Here is my coffee table + desk hack (pic)
[https://plus.google.com/109940267018696224506/posts/B144cQj7...](https://plus.google.com/109940267018696224506/posts/B144cQj7cBn)

hope I don't find myself buying a new mac due to the whole thing collapsing!
Still, at least I'll have my health :)

------
georgieporgie
I've been doing the standing desk thing for about six months now. Most of my
leg and foot discomfort has gone now.

My leg strength stays much higher than it used to, as you might imagine. One
bike ride per week sustains the muscle that used to require three rides, if
you see what I mean.

I'm generally more alert while standing up. When I sit, I have to tap a foot
or something, otherwise I'll start getting sleepy. This has always been the
case, it's just a bit more noticeable when I spend more of the day standing.

The standing desk has helped tremendously with my posture, but has, to some
degree, exacerbated my shoulder/neck issues. Specifically, holding good
posture in a standing position lends itself to a knot in a trapezius muscle,
which causes pain and nerve irritation.

I'm currently thinking that switching between standing and sitting will yield
the best results. To that end, I'm considering building a sliding desk
platform out of 8020 parts (<http://www.8020.net/>).

------
ristretto
What about the lying position? I have a couch next to me and i tend to relax
with my ipad when reading stuff. Lying down feels more natural than the
sitting position, so how about adding that one to the mix?

~~~
Egregore
From my experience it seems that too much lying is also bad, the key is to
change your position often enough so that parts of your body on which you
sit/lie don't become stale.

------
awegawef
TEST

~~~
seletz
fail

------
ubojan
I don't think that standing is better or healthier than sitting while working.
As a matter of fact I think it's even worse - you get to stand in one place 8
hours five times a week, how can that do any good? It's totally unnatural.

~~~
prawn
Are you speaking from a position of expertise/research in the area or just
making a personal guess?

~~~
ubojan
I am expressing my opinion. In the last few years I noticed this "fashion"
spread through blogosphere. Does it exist a single long period during human
evolution when people stand in place for 40 hours a week? As far as I know
most of the time people spent lying, then sitting/squatting, walking and
running. You really get to stand in one place when there is no other option
available. But to each his own I guess.

~~~
darklajid
I think the difference here is that you imagine people standing still for 8
hours straight. Obviously that would be a bad idea. No one seems to promote
that.

One part of the 'more healthy' claim I've read about is that you're bound to
move a lot more if you're standing. You'll shift weight more. You might wander
off for a second, thinking. It comes more natural instead of lifting your rear
out of a comfy chair.

~~~
nosequel
"I think the difference here is that you imagine people standing still for 8
hours straight. Obviously that would be a bad idea. No one seems to promote
that."

Why is that obviously bad? I stand for 9-10 hours straight. It took probably
two weeks to get up to that point, but I rarely even sit down when taking a
lunch break. I don't use a gel pad and I stand barefoot at home, or in some
form of barefoot (vivo's to look nice) when I worked in a office. I almost
constantly shift my weight. And every 10-20 minutes I do calf raises, stand on
one foot, do free squats, something to move some blood. I'm still standing in
all of those exercises though and most are just second nature. I stand still
while typing, but move quite a bit when I'm reading.

